# New member to forum



## Precisionfreak (Dec 28, 2017)

Hey fellas,

Im a new member to the forum and felt was time to get my first post on here!! I have been in fitness. bodybuilding, PED, rehab basically everything related world for most of my life but pretty much the past 20 years and main thing I have learned is I do not know everything and getting around like minded individuals is most valuable and rewarding thing can do. I am relatively new to the forum world and look forward to being part of this one. So i come to learn, share and hopefully become part of this community so far seems to be top notch!! 

Happy Holidays everyone!!


-Precisonfreak


----------



## botamico (Dec 28, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.  Lots of good information here and even more fun. Enjoy!


----------



## Push50 (Dec 29, 2017)

Welcome. Lots of great information can be found here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Dec 29, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2017)

Precisionfreak said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Im a new member to the forum and felt was time to get my first post on here!! I have been in fitness. bodybuilding, PED, rehab basically everything related world for most of my life but pretty much the past 20 years and main thing I have learned is I do not know everything and getting around like minded individuals is most valuable and rewarding thing can do. I am relatively new to the forum world and look forward to being part of this one. So i come to learn, share and hopefully become part of this community so far seems to be top notch!!
> 
> ...



Welcome.


----------



## AnabolicMenu (Jan 3, 2018)

Welcome to the IMF


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jan 3, 2018)

Welcome aboard brotha 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## CRAZY DOSER (Jan 7, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rajendra (Jan 8, 2018)

Great post so far. Welcome to the community.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 8, 2018)

Welcome BRO!


----------

